# Good Bye Tree



## crackerjackjack (Jan 20, 2008)

We had some trees cleared out today for the donkeys. They have over three acres now for the three of them. Looks nice.

These two are the after pictures












These are the before. I am a little backwards.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow! That will sure make a difference





You had a really nice snow free day



....not us, it seems the snow just melts and you get one free day and then boom hit again





We are going to expand also, in the spring





I love all of your grass


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice!! Three acres should make them very happy!!





Did you decide to keep or get rid of the walnut trees?


----------

